# Sanyo lens shift adjustment



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

Could someone explain how the vertical and horizontal lens adjustment on a projector like the Sanyo Z works? I've looked over the manual and it isn't clear to me how the range of motion operates, can the pictures position be adjusted anywhere from point a to b of the adjustment ark?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know which Z you have, but yeah, it's that simple. There's some aberration in the image when it's at full throw (pixels are trapezoids instead of squares), but it's not nearly as bad as the keystone adjustment if your projector is too high or low. I have to really look for it to even see it.

I have my Z4 at max horizontal and just a little bit in the vertical. It allowed me to mount it on my equipment rack, rather than the ceiling in the back of the room.

Be sure to also engage the lock when you are done, or vibrations can cause the offset to drift.

I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I don't know which Z you have, but yeah, it's that simple. There's some aberration in the image when it's at full throw (pixels are trapezoids instead of squares), but it's not nearly as bad as the keystone adjustment if your projector is too high or low. I have to really look for it to even see it.
> 
> I have my Z4 at max horizontal and just a little bit in the vertical. It allowed me to mount it on my equipment rack, rather than the ceiling in the back of the room.
> 
> ...


Really should have explained I'm in the process of shopping for a projector that has to have a generous amount of lens shift as my room is going to be tuff because of a low ceiling. I'm looking real hard at the Z5 so from what I read your z4 is pretty much the same, Thanks


----------

